# Forum > News > OC News >  Emulation Contest Winners!

## Gastricpenguin

Category 1: Best C++ Script
* Possible Prizes:*

First Place: 1,000 MMOKings Gold, 20$ USD Cash, and a VIP HeroicWoW Account, and an entry into the Best Overall Submission
Second Place: 500 MMOKings Gold, 10$ iTunes Card, and a VIP HeroicWoW AccountThird Place: VIP HeroicWoW Account
*Winners:*
-First Place: Pwntzyou - Arena Script
 -Second Place: AzolexX - Mounting Script
  -Third Place: [No More Valid Entries - Third Place Not Applicable.]
________________________________________________________________________________ __
 
 Category 2: Most Creative Quest
* Possible Prizes:*

First Place: 1,000 MMOKings Gold, 20$ USD Cash, and a VIP HeroicWoW Account, and an entry into the Best Overall Submission
Second Place: 500 MMOKings Gold, 10$ iTunes Card, and a VIP HeroicWoW AccountThird Place: VIP HeroicWoW Account
*Winners:*
-First Place: Infusion - Deadmines Quest
 -Second Place: [Under Investigation. Result will be posted once Administrators and Evidence has been shown.]
-Third Place: [No More _VALID_ Entries. Many quests were not submitted properly, and were removed from the contest.]
 ________________________________________________________________________________ _


Category 3: Best LUA Script
* Possible Prizes:*

First Place: 1,000 MMOKings Gold, 20$ USD Cash, and a VIP HeroicWoW Account, and an entry into the Best Overall Submission
Second Place: 500 MMOKings Gold, 10$ iTunes Card, and a VIP HeroicWoW AccountThird Place: VIP HeroicWoW Account
*Winners:*
 -First Place: NymphX - Boss Fight with Cinematic
 -Second Place: AzolexX - Zombie Event Script
 -Third Place: Stoneharry - Boss Script
________________________________________________________________________________ _

 Overall Winner of All Three Categories, and winner of the MMOwned iPod Shuffle - [Pwntzyou]!

Winners of the contest have to contact myself to claim their prize.

Entries will be available for download once Mirrors have been established and uploaded to. Please check this thread tomorrow for appropriate links.

----------


## Obama

What about my c++!!!

----------


## cXm0d

Grats to all that won, great job. [^_^]

----------


## Blackboy0

Grats to all  :Smile: 

Man... I so thought I was going to win  :Frown:

----------


## Pwntzyou

Yay, first place baby

----------


## Notahax

I'm looking forward to the boss cinematic script :O

----------


## Hellgawd

*Indeed.*  :Smile:

----------


## Ziddy1337

Congratulations to everybody who won!

----------


## Vindicated

Kinda funny considering that only one/three categories got enough entries to fill three spots ROFL

----------


## Saedusii

*Grats Pwntzyou.

Well, and other winners too. 
*

----------


## stoneharry

Blimey NymphX nice one  :Wink:

----------


## AzolexX

Pwntzyou i was close  :Smile:  !!! 2 2nd places. <3!

----------


## Performer

Gz guys  :Smile:

----------


## Blackboy0

NymphX, how'd you get a Cinematic?

----------


## Fireblast

gz, i should of tried  :Frown:

----------


## AzolexX

Blackboy, created.

----------


## Ket

Congratulations everyone who won!

----------


## Mr. Moose

Congratulations everyone !

It was a fun contest and I enjoyed creating the quest  :Wink:

----------


## Pwntzyou

Now may the best of the best win grand prize =D

----------


## Nymphx

Wow can't believe I won.  :Big Grin: . Wasn't expecting it really.

Good luck to everyone else for the Grand prize. Can't wait until the scripts are released.

----------


## Snailz

*Grtz Nymphx i was gonna enter but cba =D test n all*

----------


## bsod-staff14

Nice job everyone  :Wink: .

----------


## RyeRye

Good job guys.

----------


## jumboaffe

Congratulations to the winners

----------


## Solero1988

Grz everyone :>

----------


## Nymphx

> NymphX, how'd you get a Cinematic?


Well I mixed some fairydust with wild hops and added some water, and it just ... grew! 



Wait for it to be released!  :Smile:

----------


## RyeRye

What about the 2nd place questline?

----------


## [pwn]age

Congrats to the winners

----------


## Hellgawd

*A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO PWNTZYOU, OVERALL WINNER OF THE EMULATION CONTEST!
/cheer
Contact me via PM for your MMOwned iPod!*

----------


## Pwntzyou

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...generator.html

Theres mine

----------


## AzolexX

GratZ on iPod xD.

----------


## RyeRye

> What about the 2nd place questline?



What about that? :O 




> *A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO PWNTZYOU, OVERALL WINNER OF THE EMULATION CONTEST!
> /cheer
> Contact me via PM for your MMOwned iPod!*



Grats to Pwntzyou




> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...generator.html
> Theres mine



Nice  :Big Grin: . I liked it. Grats on the iPod
*WTB* iPod 20 gold? lol just kidding.

----------


## AzolexX

Noone wants to see my scripts  :Frown:  sad panda!

----------


## stoneharry

I'm sure lots of people will if you release it AzolexX, I know nobody wants yet another boss fight but i'm going to annoy people by realesing it anyway  :Smile:

----------


## fastelf

I wanna see the script with the cinematic, that'd be sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ket

Winners of the emulator contest please PM your character name and server/faction information so that I can have gold sent to you.

----------


## maduuto

Hello! where can i find the lua boss fight with cinema( url) for downloading?

----------


## Kickrox

Grats to all  :Smile:

----------


## Tinky

nice necro

----------


## Confucius

fansfljsdlfsafdsafs

----------


## Sandile

Any links to all the winning scripts/quests? or should I just search? :P

----------


## Trimak

Congratz all!

----------


## Katsin Bloodoath

Grats to all the winners :P

----------


## tobiasahlmo

Gz guys (: Good work

----------


## bobaboey

Grats guys!

----------


## tpain

congratz guys!

----------


## smtp

Congrats to the winner!  :Big Grin:

----------

